
Whatever Origin - laex
http://www.whateverorigin.org/
======
awalGarg
The GH issues hint this is not maintained? The site itself seems to be
working, though.

Although since recently I have been using
[https://github.com/technoboy10/crossorigin.me](https://github.com/technoboy10/crossorigin.me)
without any downtimes or ssl issues. (I am not related to any of the two
projects in any way, though.)

------
rogerthatt
That's what i love about open source. You have a problem, solve it and others
can benefit from it and even extend your solution.

Great work

